# Sealing Woodshop Floor



## FredB301 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm thinking about sealing my concrete woodshop floor with an epoxy that has anti-slip additive like the one in this link: https://tinyurl.com/y73nm4aa. I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with this and whether or not the anti-slip qualities will be sufficient when there is some saw dust on the floor. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Fred,

That product looks OK, but I would add my two cents worth.
- Make sure the concrete floor is well over 30 days old
- Make sure the concrete is thoroughly washed and dried so that you have a clean surface for the sealer
- You might even want to perform an acid wash (if possible)
- Despite the product claim of being able to take traffic within 24 hours, I would recommend staying off of it as long as possible (Ideally 6 weeks, but that's rarely possible), since almost all coatings have a stage where they are dry, but still curing inside. It is during that period that damage to the internal structure of the coating won't show for months, but will shorten its useful life span.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an epoxy finish on my garage floor. I didn't add the anti-slip grit stuff. Just the "flakes" and don't have any slippery floor issues.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I also have an epoxy floor with flakes. No slipping what's soever.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I put the stuff with the flakes on my shop floor. It looked great and was non slip, until my wife managed to drip paint stripper everywhere. She told me last week that the floor needs to be refinished. Guess who will soon be going back to Lowe's for more. Who in Sam Hill is going to move all that machinery around while the floor is being redone? HMMM, A little bit of cyanide might cure my marital problems.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

I used the Sherwin Williams epoxy product when my shop slab was new (about 6 wks after pouring). While one coat didn't produce an even finish, I still love the floor. As it's a shop perfect finish is not required. I used the whitest color available with the flakes. It is not slippery when wet.

Good luck.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've heard of people adding a little sand. Some in the mix. Some after its spread.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I used Rustoleum professional kit then used clear sealer with anti-skid additive. 3 years ago and it works great.


----------



## FredB301 (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow, thanks for all of the replies! I'm new to woodworking, so it's nice to know there is a place to go for answers to my woodworking questions.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

> Wow, thanks for all of the replies! I m new to woodworking, so it s nice to know there is a place to go for answers to my woodworking questions.
> 
> - FredB301


and this was only paint on the shop floor….


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I did an epoxy on my garage floor and love it. One of the best ideas I 've ever had. It came with an anti slip packet and the only time I have any problem is if there's water on the floor. There's normally enough sawdust on the floor to prevent most slipping.


----------

